# I <3 Workplace Theft



## Sip (Jun 1, 2014)

Sip submitted a new file to the downloads area:

I <3 Workplace Theft - A pamphlet promoting theft in the workplace as an act of revolution.



> This is a pamphlet for all you Anarchist/activists explaining how capitalism steals from workers in order to make their bosses rich. This pamphlet then goes onto justify workplace theft as a means to correct this evil. It is meant to be left in a workplace or handed out as an inspiration to workers. Download, print, and distribute.



Click here to learn more about this file...

(If you download the file, you'll understand immediately why I didn't put it in "shoplifting")


----------



## Mustbenice (Oct 30, 2016)

Stealing from a company you work for is so far from revolution lmao
You literally define what a terrible employee is..
I honestly hope you get canned


----------



## todd (Oct 31, 2016)

what if I work for FT.KNOXX?


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Oct 31, 2016)

When faced with profit loss, a boss will fire employees before reducing his own pay. If you steal from your workplace, youll most likely be the first one gone. So really you're only hurting yourself


----------



## ped (Nov 9, 2016)

depends on where you work.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 9, 2016)

The amount of revenue lost to theft is miniscule compared to the amount lost to damage and spoilage, or the amount spent on advertising. The amount lost when an item is stolen is a lot less than what it would have costed to buy retail, since companies pay much cheaper wholesale prices for their goods. Bosses are generally paying employees the minimum they can get away with by law or to keep them from taking employment elsewhere. They are also employing the minimum number of employees they can while still having the amount of labor they need. If they had the option of giving their employees less, they would already do it, regardless of how much anybody steals or how well business does. If income drops below expenses for too long, the company will go out of business. As long as the overall demand for goods remains the same, the overall amount of availability of employment will remain the same, regardless of the success or failure of any particular business. What the people replying to this thread are describing is the threat of group punishment. It's when an authority figure tells the group that if anybody breaks a rule and he can't catch who did it, he will take it out on all of them. It's used a lot by abusive parents and prison wardens and has been declared a human rights abuse by the Geneva Convention because it is used by oppressors to turn subjects who are already submitting to the authority figure into voluntary enforcers of their rules without compensation. This website is full of advice on various types of low level criminal activity. Take that law loving crap somewhere else. I <3 workplace theft!


----------



## ped (Nov 9, 2016)

I work at a non-profit end of life facility, not something id steal from...


----------



## Mustbenice (Nov 9, 2016)

It really just comes down to your values I guess.


----------



## ped (Nov 12, 2016)

I would love to see a movement of burglary experts targeting rich conservatives though. put a team together.


----------

